# Honey Hole



## SMBHooker

So just out of curiosity and conversation who this year scouted out a new spot (on your own) that u never been to or fished before and was rewarded for it? 

What did you learn?
What did you find?
Was it worth it?


----------



## Mean Morone

Yes and yes it was worth it.


----------



## garhtr

I found out I miss my old Fishing buddy, No one ever enjoyed a trip more than he did.








I found a few new small waters this season and --









I find myself fishing smaller and smaller water every season, especially in summer when there's a lot of outdoor activity. I learned that the fish are seldom as large but in many of the places I fish I seldom see anyone and almost zero anglers.Over the past years my trips are less about catching fish and more about finding solitude and exploring new places, I save highly pressured water for night.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## daddycraw

dam garthr, that brought a tear seeing that pic of your beagle. mine loved to go with me whether I was steam fishing or on the lake fishin from the boat. he has been gone since 96 and I still miss that old hound.
I did find quite a few spots this year this year that turned out to be productive. I forced myself not to be so set in my ways. I looked for spots that I probably would have skipped in the past and got out of the rut of using my goto lures and colors. some spots rewarded me but I also felt I wasted time in others. i'll hit them again next year to see what happens. whether the spot was good or not didn't matter it was all worth it


----------



## dytmook

I learned a lot about finding spots but I can't say I have went out and found a super awesome honey hole. I've caught fish in quite a few spots and want to try some of them in the spring and I would have loved to try in the fall but football keeps me so busy.

I got a late start to the year, but I'm feeling pretty confident about where to start next year.


----------



## 9Left

yup... explored a few new spots... just never posted about it...


----------



## Cat Mangler

Scouted a ton, can't so much as say I've found a "honey hole". I have found one wintering hole out of several failed prospects through studying maps and words of wisdom from OldStinkyGuy. Not been catching the big old chunkies that seems like everyone else is posting but, enough meat for satisfying the need for a good fight or two!


----------



## strongto

I have been on a lot of new water this year. Some I've been shown but a lot of it I have explored on my own. It has been extremely successful. I have found quite a few new winter holes and have been trying to thoroughly learn how the fish relate to each individual hole from September to November. Lately I have been getting into an incredible topwater bite. it's been a very short bite each time, 20 minutes or so, but at this spot it hasn't produced a fish smaller than 15".


----------



## SMBHooker

228 views on a pretty universal and interesting topic that takes the least amount of time to engage and participate in and only 7 replies. Interesting...

So why even bother clicking the link on the title of the thread? Thought you were getting GPS coordinates to a honey hole. Bah- 

A community.... even an online OGF community is only as good as u let it be. I've had such a great experience growing and learning as a fisherman from our OGF collective over many years now but I have to say I'm getting a bit jaded and disappointed in the lack of shared experiences and good conversation that use to be a gold standard on the site.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

This year has been very different from the past 2. Yes, I've scouted a couple new spots which were hit and miss, but I think the big thing for me was getting to know home waters on a whole new level. It's almost like it is brand new and with the help of extremely low water levels it has only helped all the more to find the structure beneath the surface. I think a lot of us get caught up in the whole "let's find something new" thing when you've barely scratched the surface in more familiar spots. Time in an area is huuuge. For instance, I have been able to track the movements of saugs from spring to summer to fall so far just by putting in the time to get to know them. Have I been skunked a lot this year? You bet. Do I have a better understanding on how/why/when/what etc? Maybe. I guess we'll see see next year. I challenge you guys to pick a stretch of river or a lake and really get to know it in all and every conditions. You'll be surprised of how much you didn't know


----------



## chris1162

Monsterkat and I have had our most successful and epic days on new waters this year. We also have been on way bigger rivers this year though Its a steep learning curve but has been fun. Scouting the bigger water with our fishfinders has been a gamechanger this year for sure too. The more I learn the less I know. Only downside i see is the driving for us honestly.


----------



## Cat Mangler

To re visit what I stated earlier, I found a "honey hole" possibly and learned something from this area. For instance, just because it's not a honey hole much of the time, there may well be a day that it is an epic honey hole.

I would like to echo what ESF said, that these super low levels have definitely unlocked secrets to already familiar spots. Another advantage was the ability to physically see how a few lures present themselves in 5-6' deep current. Typical that's something we have to imagine from the glimpses of action we get in shallow water. If you get a chance, find a clear deepish run and watch how a jig and swim bait reacts from subtle differences like letting it sweep on a tight line versus on a semi slack line. 

I would add that the clear water has given me a better idea of why Curly Shads may have an advantage over more stream lined curly tailed baits. If you watch them swim, the "belly" to this bait crates a very realistic wobble, where as most other curly tail grubs only have the action of the tail alone. Ive theorize that not only is this more visually appeasing than a standard grub but, I suspect that it may put off a more realistic vibration through the water. 

So, imho, it is more than just its tail being softer and more flexible than most other baits of the same styled tails that has made this bait the success it has been in Ohio.


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Been a rough year for me. First year in a kayak, so definitely able to fish and explore new waters, which was a blast regardless of the results. As we all know, not every trip yields fish. Still plugging away as much as I can with the little free time I've got yet this year. Hoping to still have a couple of decent trips before things freeze over. Definitely learned a lot though, which is just as important. Just wish I would've gotten a PB this season...


----------



## ITellItLikeItIs

SMBHooker said:


> 228 views on a pretty universal and interesting topic that takes the least amount of time to engage and participate in and only 7 replies. Interesting...
> 
> So why even bother clicking the link on the title of the thread? Thought you were getting GPS coordinates to a honey hole. Bah-
> 
> A community.... even an online OGF community is only as good as u let it be. I've had such a great experience growing and learning as a fisherman from our OGF collective over many years now but I have to say I'm getting a bit jaded and disappointed in the lack of shared experiences and good conversation that use to be a gold standard on the site.


I've seen people say they don't post because if they don't post right, they get rode out of town. Might be part of the problem.


----------



## dytmook

I will say the one spot I always hit when I have a few free moments has been interesting. I've caught fish all along this stretch but the low water has hindered my ability to attack the deep run in the middle because it's just not deep enough right now. Just down stream I found a nice pool, but have only gotten there twice with some success but I can't wait to try with more time and the ability to wade around it.

I have a spot or two on the Stillwater I want to go back to next year for certain. I'm just doing so much exploring right now that it's hard to know where to revisit. Heck this year I caught fish out of the GMR, LMR, Mad, and Stillwater. Before that I had only fished in the Stillwater. I'm really excited for what is coming next.


----------



## dytmook

ITellItLikeItIs said:


> I've seen people say they don't post because if they don't post right, they get rode out of town. Might be part of the problem.


I see what you are saying but most people who get "flamed" are the ones who are looking for you to tell them your exact spot, time, temp, bait, and basically want someone else to do all the work. I've asked for help about how to get started, what to look for, opinions on what to try, and how to work certain baits. All have been met with pretty solid feedback and then tips to tweak what I was trying. If you're doing the leg work, you will get some guidance. Others can't catch the fish for you.


----------



## Cat Mangler

ITellItLikeItIs said:


> I've seen people say they don't post because if they don't post right, they get rode out of town. Might be part of the problem.


No wrong way to post, short of site rules.

That said. Spot busting is an issue on the internet, and with only 20-30 people regulary contributing to this regions forum while most threads get at least 2-300 and even 5-600 on some, that's a lot of people here to extract valuable information without any contribution to the community. 

I will state right now, despite the negative opinions I may receive for it, that some fellows on here get entirely too danged butthurt over it. I without a doubt understand the reasoning, but does not justify the arrogance and sense of ownership or entitlement that can be displayed at times.

But, and it's a big one, there is a way to navigate the craziness and come out benefiting from contributing to the reports forum. Many great anglers have conversed via PM's the very inquiries for valuable information that would go unanswered publicly. And those all were a case of the asker contributing enough to gain trust. 

The more you put in, the more you get out. Just gotta get past the negative Nancy's who wanna harsh the mellow.


----------



## tylerd1994

I would say I was more of a casual fisherman before this year. Typically fished for crappies and catfish a few times a year and did some pond hopping. This may be off topic but I have a lot of experience making my own lures. I've been pouring all of my own jig heads, sinkers, and soft plastics since I was 14. I actually supplied a few bait shops and online vendors with crappie plastics for a few years before college. If you haven't tried it it's a fun hobby and it's a cool feeling catching fish on lures you made. I currently make all my own senkos, tubes, jigs, spinners, etc. I had a cousin who wanted to learn a bit more about fishing so I started putting more time into this hobby late this summer. I've gone out 2-3 times a week since then and have put in a significant amount of research from the wealth of knowledge from searching this forum. I've became pretty obsessed with river fishing for smallies and have had some success. Nothing like I see on here every week but for me catching a 15" smallie is a big deal. I've gotten my personal best of 16", then two 17" after that and probably 5-6 more above 15" sprinkled in between. Most of these fish have came from waters I've never fished before and I've been constantly exploring new stretches of the river. I look forward to this upcoming spring and summer for me to really drill into some of the "honey holes" I've found. I know some of the locations I've found will produce a new PB smallie if I put in the work. Another benefit to my work has been catching my first pike. I've had some hardships though too, I've lost some really nice fish who have spit me out in the first few months I got serious and I've really learned from my mistakes. I've also been skunked too many times to count. I'm now trying to learn how to catch saugeye from the river. I don't really have a clue yet about their behavior and location, but I was in the same boat for smallies and feel like I have a good grasp on it now. Hoping this late fall and winter pays off for me in terms of the saugs, we will see !


----------



## Aaron2012

Cat Mangler said:


> The more you put in, the more you get out. Just gotta get past the negative Nancy's who wanna harsh the mellow.



Totally agree with Cat Mangler on this. I don't get to fish as much as I would like but such is life. I post up a report when I actually have a some what decent trip. 

Now I haven't found a honey hole yet but have fished rivers more this year than the last couple of years. I have learned a lot this year and found out I love topwater fishing more then using other techniques and presentations.


----------



## FishermanMike

Sort of like Chris1162, I explored bigger water much more this year than I ever have before. Last year was the first year that I paid the GMR any attention, and that wasn't until mid-September. I used to think that fish holding features were too difficult to find in bigger flows, but I've realized that they're all still there, just magnified, and like CatMangler pointed out, the above average clarity and below average levels have helped me understand that even better. Changing the way I look at the river has been very good for me. I've switched from a consistently micro perspective to a macro view that I can switch to micro after I notice something interesting. I'm definitely still learning though, as I was reminded in a Spring trip down the New River in Virginia. The New is a big river, with lots of fast moving water (we went through a class III/IV on kayaks and canoes, that was interesting), and it also happens to be a world class Smallmouth fishery. I only managed 30 or so fish over three full days of fishing from sunrise to sunset, which was very humbling...although one was this bruiser, which came on a Pop-r in the middle of the day.











This fish represented a moment of growth for me, as in years past I never would have never thrown a Pop-r under those conditions, but I've noticed that relatively shallow, still water, off of deeper water seems to be particularly conducive to topwater fishing. I've fished the Pop-r in those conditions many times this year, and have had plenty of success, at all times of day.

I also took some advice from some fellow OGF-ers, and took my kayak out for some upstream wades. One day I went 4 miles upstream, and caught this beast. This tactic has allowed me to cover much more water while solo and also maximizes the time I am casting upstream, which has also been key to some of my best catches this year.










Also identified some things I plan to work on next year....primarily, fishing even bigger water (Ohio and etc), and fishing stained and higher water.

Also....I learned how to noodle, sort of (not really). I was out with another OGF fisherman, and we noticed a sluggish Flathead wallowing in the shallow close to the bank. I reached down and grabbed it with my hands. Was weird, but very cool. There was a bit of a plastic bag hanging out of its gills, we carefully removed it and it swam away.


----------



## tylerd1994

FishermanMike said:


> Sort of like Chris1162, I explored bigger water much more this year than I ever have before. Last year was the first year that I paid the GMR any attention, and that wasn't until mid-September. I used to think that fish holding features were too difficult to find in bigger flows, but I've realized that they're all still there, just magnified, and like CatMangler pointed out, the above average clarity and below average levels have helped me understand that even better. Changing the way I look at the river has been very good for me. I've switched from a consistently micro perspective to a macro view that I can switch to micro after I notice something interesting. I'm definitely still learning though, as I was reminded in a Spring trip down the New River in Virginia. The New is a big river, with lots of fast moving water (we went through a class III/IV on kayaks and canoes, that was interesting), and it also happens to be a world class Smallmouth fishery. I only managed 30 or so fish over three full days of fishing from sunrise to sunset, which was very humbling...although one was this bruiser, which came on a Pop-r in the middle of the day.
> 
> View attachment 223629
> 
> 
> 
> This fish represented a moment of growth for me, as in years past I never would have never thrown a Pop-r under those conditions, but I've noticed that relatively shallow, still water, off of deeper water seems to be particularly conducive to topwater fishing. I've fished the Pop-r in those conditions many times this year, and have had plenty of success, at all times of day.
> 
> I also took some advice from some fellow OGF-ers, and took my kayak out for some upstream wades. One day I went 4 miles upstream, and caught this beast. This tactic has allowed me to cover much more water while solo and also maximizes the time I am casting upstream, which has also been key to some of my best catches this year.
> 
> View attachment 223628
> 
> 
> Also identified some things I plan to work on next year....primarily, fishing even bigger water (Ohio and etc), and fishing stained and higher water.
> 
> Also....I learned how to noodle, sort of (not really). I was out with another OGF fisherman, and we noticed a sluggish Flathead wallowing in the shallow close to the bank. I reached down and grabbed it with my hands. Was weird, but very cool. There was a bit of a plastic bag hanging out of its gills, we carefully removed it and it swam away.
> 
> View attachment 223627




Mike, what do you mean about taking your kayak for an upstream wade? Do you mean you wade upstream pulling the kayak then float back down stream? 

Thanks


----------



## FishermanMike

tylerd1994 said:


> Mike, what do you mean about taking your kayak for an upstream wade? Do you mean you wade upstream pulling the kayak then float back down stream?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, a couple other guys on here do it and I figured I'd give it a shot after talking to them. It has been a game changer. I have a rope that I tie to the front of my yak. I will paddle through deeper slow sections, and get out and wear the rope like a "sash" and drag through riffles or shallower areas, the 'sash method' also allows you to easily fish with the boat safely secured as you wade.


----------



## tylerd1994

FishermanMike said:


> Yes, a couple other guys on here do it and I figured I'd give it a shot after talking to them. It has been a game changer. I have a rope that I tie to the front of my yak. I will paddle through deeper slow sections, and get out and wear the rope like a "sash" and drag through riffles or shallower areas, the 'sash method' also allows you to easily fish with the boat safely secured as you wade.


That's so dang simple... that solves a lot of problems. I'll definitely be doing this in the future.


----------



## solos

I know "my" river better than I know my tackle bag...or so I thought.
I received a call from a buddy that owns a jet boat and is a phenomenal angler that knows the same river with which I call my own.
It was a year when the river, during the late part of the fall season, was gin clear. 
Being that I wade predominately, I could only guess at some of the holes that I fished and therefor had me clueless with regards to the places I usually passed by due to lack of productivity. 
Standing on the rear deck of the boat, I studied the entire stretch of the river whether I fished it regularly or passed it by.
Clear water has a way of being deceptive from directly above. Fortunately the boat was equipped with a graph or more commonly known as a fish finder.

We approached a spot that I had always been confused of its lack of productivity for two reasons,
1. It has a nice outcropping of rock that creates an eddy behind it.
2. It went from shallower water into a drop of unknown depth.
Once we floated over it, I asked my friend how deep it was to which he replied, 7 feet.
I had no idea it was that deep. 
I tucked the new info into the back of my mind.

Several weeks later, in the midst of the winter I had found myself with a warm afternoon and nothing to do with it.
I had already stripped all of my reels down, cleaned and greased them up and stored them for a long winters sleep.
I pulled one out, strung her up, grabbed my bag and headed for a spot I had been thinking about since that fall day on the boat.

It started out as a slow day. I had caught a few small smallmouth so I had moved upstream where I had caught nothing. 
Just prior to the early sunset, I had returned to the spot I had started at. 
Soon, the most incredible day of fishing unfolded. 
I had landed around 8 bass ranging from15 inches to 21 1/2 inches!

I have since fished that hole three times in the winter as it's very susceptible to high water.
I've yet to have anywhere near as productive a day as that but I have caught fish there in the winter.

So have I explored a new spot? Yes.
It is the best decision I've ever made regarding fishing.

Thanks for the thread SMB. It's been an interesting read.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

SMBHooker said:


> 228 views on a pretty universal and interesting topic that takes the least amount of time to engage and participate in and only 7 replies. Interesting...
> 
> So why even bother clicking the link on the title of the thread? Thought you were getting GPS coordinates to a honey hole. Bah-
> 
> A community.... even an online OGF community is only as good as u let it be. I've had such a great experience growing and learning as a fisherman from our OGF collective over many years now but I have to say I'm getting a bit jaded and disappointed in the lack of shared experiences and good conversation that use to be a gold standard on the site.


The reason I clicked on the thread was to read your post. 
Nothing more,nothing less.
I didn't find any honey holes this year,yet. An that's the main reason I didn't reply to your thread...
I did start fishing new areas. Just havnt found that "honey hole" yet....
It'll take some time but I will figure these new spots out.


----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


> 228 views
> 
> So why even bother clicking the link on the title of the thread? Thought you were getting GPS coordinates to a honey hole. BI'm getting a bit jaded and disappointed in the lack of shared experiences and good conversation that use to be a gold standard on the site.



I agree somewhat but , accidentally post a picture with some background or God forbid name a steam or a location and guys suffer an Epic Beat down.
I've " seen " negative comments for just saying LMR and it's 100 miles long. The first time I saw a person actually "blackout" the lure they used to catch a fish I wondered if it was the End of OGF. I belieave many are just hesitate to post experiences and risk some ridiculous comments but that's just my take on thimgs
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I didn't find any new honey holes, but did explore a few new stretches with fishing buddies and solo. One thing I need to work on is finding a few spots I can hit and fish quickly instead of places that require more time.

I'll continue to explore more next year and expand the regions that I fish. There has been a big increase of traffic on the water this year and it is getting harder to fish a spot that someone didn't just fish. I believe the Internet has played a big role in this, but it is what it is; I just hate that I've seen more trash on the water than ever before though.

I've also learned this year that "There is no honor among thieves....and also some fishermen."

I've made some of the greatest friends from fishing, but also learned that there are some fishermen out there that I don't want to know what part of the state I'm fishing, let alone what stretches of a river or regions of a lake. Some want info and only info from you. 

All this to say I can relate to the jadedness SMB! I haven't posted as much this year as in the past.


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It is truly rare that you don't see 3 or 4 people on a wade or float. it is also true that 10 % of the fishermen catch 90 % of the fish. so that being said, the public access points will become more crowded on the weekends. I just hope they pick up the trash.....the 10 percenters will have to fish weekdays
....


----------



## tylerd1994

Saugeye Tom said:


> It is truly rare that you don't see 3 or 4 people on a wade or float. it is also true that 10 % of the fishermen catch 90 % of the fish. so that being said, the public access points will become more crowded on the weekends. I just hope they pick up the trash.....the 10 percenters will have to fish weekdays
> ....


The cold weather helps with not seeing as many people I think. I rarely ran into anyone fishing this fall once it cooled off which is kinda of nice. I did a 9 mile float and only seen one person and I was probably in "his" spot


----------



## dytmook

I ran into people targeting smallies pretty infrequently. I ran into people just sitting in a spot 1 out of 3 times or so I'd say. Just depends on where I was.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER

I can see the tallest buildings from downtown Cincinnati from my Northern KY home (Kinda like the SNL skit where Sara Palin can see Russia from her house), so in a horseshoes and hand grenades interpretation of geography I relate to the SW Ohio section of the forums. I feel I should state I don't post here often because I do most of my fishing in states other than Ohio. However, I would like to chime in on the original question of this thread about scouting out new spots.

I decided to keep an excel calendar of my fishing outings for calendar year 2016. I recorded the date, where I went, and a few details about what happened that day. I thought on a boring winter day I could look back and remember some things I forgot and maybe escape the depression of cabin fever. My first entries were heavy on details like water clarity, temperature and cloud cover. This was far too boring to keep up with so it evolved into more of a short journal entry with the focus on I details I may find entertaining when I went back to read it. Reviewing my calendar for 2016 I can say I visited 8 bodies of water I have never been before. Now I will answer the questions.. What did I learn?, What did I find, and Was it worth it?

What did I learn?


 There are lots of helpful resources for scouting out new water. Many states list access points directly on their websites. Kentucky has a section called Blue Water Trails with access points. WV also has a page that lists access points. These sites were a good starting point for me to find new water. I am mostly interested in smallmouth so I was looking for access points to streams and specifically streams with riffles visible in the satellite photos. I know these kind of streams are too shallow for conventional boats. These are the waters that might require me to drag my kayak upstream past shallow points. Once past these points, I may be fishing areas that are too much work for most people to access. 
The USGS website helped me determine if the water level was worth the trip. Even if I did not know what an ideal water level was for a stream I could see if the level was above or below the typical average for that time of year. I could also see if a rain event had caused the water to quickly rise.

Studying Satellite images on Google Maps helped me pinpoint the access points. When I found a spot that looked like I could park and drag my yak into the water, I would right click on the potential spot and a dialog box popped up. I clicked the words “What’s here?”. This gave me GPS coordinates. I down loaded the Base Camp program from the Garmin site. I was able to use this program to enter the GPS coordinates into my navigation unit. This helped me drive directly to my point of interest.

What did I find?

It was a mixed bag of results. At least 3 places I went were a complete bust. This was very disappointing when I worked all week scouting it out, got up at 4am on Saturday and drove hours to get there only to get skunked. I would try to stay positive. I kept thinking-If I just push upstream a little further and I am going to find the magic spot. Miles later and hours later I would finally realize that this place is not going to work for me … This is part of the game. You win some, you lose some.

I found places I enjoyed that weren’t what expected. One particular stream I visited this year was just OK from a fishing perspective. I only caught few small spotted bass and a dink of a smallmouth. However, it was very scenic. The water was crystal clear. I did not see another person all day. I saw an Eagle and other wildlife. I really had a great day there and I will absolutely return there in the future.

Overall, I found 3 places this year that I have never been before that will be in my regular rotation in the future.

Was it worth it?

Without a doubt. I drove my kayak many hundreds of miles in my quest to find new water. In my mind finding a new enjoyable fishing spot on my own is more rewarding than finishing well in a kayak tournament. I enjoy the tournament days for the comradery of other anglers, but my favorite fishing days in 2016 were me out exploring, finding a great new spot and enjoying a day on stream. It’s kind of my obsession.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Saugeye Tom said:


> It is truly rare that you don't see 3 or 4 people on a wade or float. it is also true that 10 % of the fishermen catch 90 % of the fish. so that being said, the public access points will become more crowded on the weekends. I just hope they pick up the trash.....the 10 percenters will have to fish weekdays
> ....


I found this very interesting. My best three or four SMB spots, I'm lucky to see 3 or 4 people a year and then it's usually the same two guys. (Todd or Dave you know who you are...) My best big smallmouth spot I've never seen another person fishing, ever. 

As for the decline of OGF. I used to be a myspace guy. I had a fishing blog on there and it was very much used like OGF used to be. Then Myspace just sorta died out. Nowadays facebook has evolved to the point where there are fishing groups about everything, there's river fishing groups, lake groups, catfishing groups (Gawd those guys argue!!!) muskie groups, striper groups, smallie groups and the big one Ohio Fishing Reports. You can join those that interest you or be like me and join them all and just be covered up in fishing every time you log on. I think it's just easier because they are on facebook anyways and don't have to log on to a different site. If OGF linked up to facebook so people could just post to it from their facebook accounts it would boom. Almost all of the missing old regulars are there as well. I log on OGF to read three or four guys like 9left and smbhooker, half of the guys still on OGF now already post more on facebook. I think if OGF can't link it's forum to facebook it will sadly go the way of myspace as well. 

As for the original post, I probably spend about a third of my trips on places that are just handy and I've got just an hour or so, about a third of my trips on tried and true serious spots and about a third of my trips on wild goose chases hunting down the next top secret hot spot. That's pretty much been my pattern for years now and I think it works out swell for me. Every year a spot or two ends up falling out of the tried and true category but is replaced by one or two from the wild goose chase column that turns out to be the real deal. All that exploring and trying new places is also one reason why one trip you will see me post saugs, then stripey things, then smallmouth on another. If it lives in river or a creek I'll fish for it, that's pretty much my only criteria.


----------



## solos

oldstinkyguy said:


> I found this very interesting. My best three or four SMB spots, I'm lucky to see 3 or 4 people a year and then it's usually the same two guys. (Todd or Dave you know who you are...) My best big smallmouth spot I've never seen another person fishing, ever.
> 
> As for the decline of OGF. I used to be a myspace guy. I had a fishing blog on there and it was very much used like OGF used to be. Then Myspace just sorta died out. Nowadays facebook has evolved to the point where there are fishing groups about everything, there's river fishing groups, lake groups, catfishing groups (Gawd those guys argue!!!) muskie groups, striper groups, smallie groups and the big one Ohio Fishing Reports. You can join those that interest you or be like me and join them all and just be covered up in fishing every time you log on. I think it's just easier because they are on facebook anyways and don't have to log on to a different site. If OGF linked up to facebook so people could just post to it from their facebook accounts it would boom. Almost all of the missing old regulars are there as well. I log on OGF to read three or four guys like 9left and smbhooker, half of the guys still on OGF now already post more on facebook. I think if OGF can't link it's forum to facebook it will sadly go the way of myspace as well.
> 
> As for the original post, I probably spend about a third of my trips on places that are just handy and I've got just an hour or so, about a third of my trips on tried and true serious spots and about a third of my trips on wild goose chases hunting down the next top secret hot spot. That's pretty much been my pattern for years now and I think it works out swell for me. Every year a spot or two ends up falling out of the tried and true category but is replaced by one or two from the wild goose chase column that turns out to be the real deal. All that exploring and trying new places is also one reason why one trip you will see me post saugs, then stripey things, then smallmouth on another. If it lives in river or a creek I'll fish for it, that's pretty much my only criteria.


Im sorry Steve but I've been on fb for years (believe me, I'm not bragging)
I'd rather have my eyelids pulled off than deal with the sophomoric ridiculousness that is Facebook anymore. It's exhausting and I honestly feel my IQ drop whenever I must go on there and my IQ needs no help diminishing.
But hey, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

oldstinkyguy said:


> I found this very interesting. My best three or four SMB spots, I'm lucky to see 3 or 4 people a year and then it's usually the same two guys. (Todd or Dave you know who you are...) My best big smallmouth spot I've never seen another person fishing, ever.
> 
> As for the decline of OGF. I used to be a myspace guy. I had a fishing blog on there and it was very much used like OGF used to be. Then Myspace just sorta died out. Nowadays facebook has evolved to the point where there are fishing groups about everything, there's river fishing groups, lake groups, catfishing groups (Gawd those guys argue!!!) muskie groups, striper groups, smallie groups and the big one Ohio Fishing Reports. You can join those that interest you or be like me and join them all and just be covered up in fishing every time you log on. I think it's just easier because they are on facebook anyways and don't have to log on to a different site. If OGF linked up to facebook so people could just post to it from their facebook accounts it would boom. Almost all of the missing old regulars are there as well. I log on OGF to read three or four guys like 9left and smbhooker, half of the guys still on OGF now already post more on facebook. I think if OGF can't link it's forum to facebook it will sadly go the way of myspace as well.
> 
> As for the original post, I probably spend about a third of my trips on places that are just handy and I've got just an hour or so, about a third of my trips on tried and true serious spots and about a third of my trips on wild goose chases hunting down the next top secret hot spot. That's pretty much been my pattern for years now and I think it works out swell for me. Every year a spot or two ends up falling out of the tried and true category but is replaced by one or two from the wild goose chase column that turns out to be the real deal. All that exploring and trying new places is also one reason why one trip you will see me post saugs, then stripey things, then smallmouth on another. If it lives in river or a creek I'll fish for it, that's pretty much my only criteria.


I beleive most of your places are a tad more off the beaten path than ours....I really appreciate all you post on ogf.... tom


----------



## FishermanMike

solos said:


> Im sorry Steve but I've been on fb for years (believe me, I'm not bragging)
> I'd rather have my eyelids pulled off than deal with the sophomoric ridiculousness that is Facebook anymore. It's exhausting and I honestly feel my IQ drop whenever I must go on there and my IQ needs no help diminishing.
> But hey, that's just my 2 cents.


I agree! For or better or for worse, many of those Facebook group are teeming with ignorance and unnecessarily aggressive comments. I enjoy reading OGF more, but agree that the extra step of logging into a separate site is taking its toll on traffic and posting activity. I finally got the OGF app, and have been checking in more frequently. Talk about first world problems....the dilemma of choosing which online fishing forum to participate in...

As far as angler traffic in my fishing spots....I don't see a whole lot, but when I get out I am usually committing an entire day, or at the very least, an entire morning to angling. Most of that is spent moving around too. Certain streams are more developed along the way and even have bike paths that make for higher traffic zones. I stay away from those when I can. You won't find me testing the theory, but I am relatively certain that even if I provided GPS coordinates to some of the places I fish on smaller streams, very few others would make the hours long trek to get there....part of that might also be that bigger fish seem to be hanging out on bigger rivers with easier access, despite higher traffic.


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## 9Left

ehhh... i kinda LOVE the fact that OGF isnt tied to facebook, i love logging in and seeing nothing but whats goin' on in OHIO fishing!! there's nothing, and I mean NOTHING...more annoying than logging on FB and seeing a picture of someone's dinner or a post about how far they ran today...., i've always been a solo kind of guy when it comes to fishing, but if not for OGF ... I wouldn't have met some of the nicest guys I know that I continue to fish with today .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> ehhh... i kinda LOVE the fact that OGF isnt tied to facebook, i love logging in and seeing nothing but whats goin' on in OHIO fishing!! there's nothing, and I mean NOTHING...more annoying than logging on FB and seeing a picture of someone's dinner or a post about how far they ran today...., i've always been a solo kind of guy when it comes to fishing, but if not for OGF ... I wouldn't have met some of the nicest guys I know that I continue to fish with today .


X5


----------



## fallen513

where is it


----------



## SMBHooker

fallen513 said:


> where is it


Off and over there....


----------



## HuberCatman

I haven't found a honey hole per se. but I've been fortunate that 7 or 8 times out of 10 I've caught fish. especially as I've learned things during the year. this is my first year fishing more that 2 or 3 times a season. I've probably fished for 4-6 avg hours per week this year. got skunked a bunch but learned a lot too. still looking for that 3+ pounder but I know she will come...


----------



## solos

fallen513 said:


> where is it


Why don't you ask #theopertor.
He already divulges too much to you and your ilk.

#thewarlord ? Seriously? What are you 14?

Contribute or step off...


----------



## GarrettMyers

Be careful bro. I hear that group of renegades can be pretty aggressive.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

solos said:


> Im sorry Steve but I've been on fb for years (believe me, I'm not bragging)
> I'd rather have my eyelids pulled off than deal with the sophomoric ridiculousness that is Facebook anymore. It's exhausting and I honestly feel my IQ drop whenever I must go on there and my IQ needs no help diminishing.
> But hey, that's just my 2 cents.


I wasn't trying to talk you into facebook. I was just telling why OGF has declined so much. Take for example my saugeye post. I think it has like five comments and around five likes on here. I also posted it in some fishing groups on facebook and in total they have probably gotten over 50 comments and three or four hundred likes so far. Again not to say facebook is any better or worse than OGF, just to say that's where everyone went. The only person I've ever tried to get to go there is SMBhooker simply because I think his writing deserves as big an audience as possible.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I found multiple holes along the LMR this year. I had a blast.


----------



## solos

oldstinkyguy said:


> I wasn't trying to talk you into facebook.


Probably a good thing.

I'm of the opinion that just one person posting on as many sites as possible only runs the risk of inundating already over crowded productive holes with a broader stroke.

I wish I were wrong but in fact I know that I am not. It's simple math really. Grade school stuff.
I wish others recognized the obvious.
Maybe they will once they are solely responsible for ruining a favorite spot for themselves and those they have shared the great hole with this "popularity" prostitution.


----------



## ML1187

solos said:


> Probably a good thing.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that just one person posting on as many sites as possible only runs the risk of inundating already over crowded productive holes with a broader stroke.
> 
> I wish I were wrong but in fact I know that I am not. It's simple math really. Grade school stuff.
> I wish others recognized the obvious.
> Maybe they will once they are solely responsible for ruining a favorite spot for themselves and those they have shared the great hole with this "popularity" prostitution.


Best post in this thread.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

solos said:


> Probably a good thing.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that just one person posting on as many sites as possible only runs the risk of inundating already over crowded productive holes with a broader stroke.
> 
> I wish I were wrong but in fact I know that I am not. It's simple math really. Grade school stuff.
> I wish others recognized the obvious.
> Maybe they will once they are solely responsible for ruining a favorite spot for themselves and those they have shared the great hole with this "popularity" prostitution.


I've also noticed,inplaces like IG an FB its all about look at me an the fish I catch. And not at all about the report. 
I scroll through ig because I enjoy seeing fish pictures. I get on ogf because I enjoy reading about fishing...


----------



## oldstinkyguy

You guys, are right, I feel bad that I've never posted anything educational, but it's all been look at me. I think I'll take your advice and cut down on the number of places I post starting right now....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

oldstinkyguy said:


> You guys, are right, I feel bad that I've never posted anything educational, but it's all been look at me. I think I'll take your advice and cut down on the number of places I post starting right now....


Osg Im not saying why or why not you post stuff. Its actually pretty obvious that's not the reason for your threads. 
And I've never given you advice on what and where to post. I simply don't care. So I wouldn't do that.
So if u feel u need to take your ball and go home that's fine man. Do what u gotta do buddy☺


----------



## zaraspook

oldstinkyguy said:


> You guys, are right, I feel bad that I've never posted anything educational, but it's all been look at me. I think I'll take your advice and cut down on the number of places I post starting right now....


I assume you are being sarcastic, OSG. You've posted more, at least as much, educational material than anyone else on OGF. Keep it up, man. You're a pleasure to read/view.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## solos

How could any of those replies lead any one individual to believe that one person in particular was being spoken of?
Color me puzzled...


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER

I had never seen Streamstalker's now deleted tutorial before but It is basically what I do find new water.

Yes, a map, a car, and some wading shoes are a good starting point for stream fishing and finding your own honey hole. I was first turned on to stream fishing sometime around 1995 while watching a presentation at the Cincinnati Boat show by a guy named Soc Clay. Soc is an outdoor writer and photographer. He talked about how to fish a stream with spinning gear. At that time my only real fishing experience was a farm pond. I grew up using a worm and bobber and later used a few chuck and wind lures like a beetle spin or small crank bait. I did not know that fishing lures on spinning gear in a stream could be affective. I thought you needed a fly rod for that kind of fishing.

He had a book in his hand called the Ohio Gazeetter. It was a map book that could be used to find streams and access points. He talked about riffles being a conveyor belt of food and how predator fish face into the current around these riffles. He talked about rooster tails and white curly tailed jigs being effective stream lures. This was all new to me. Soc handed out lots of information that day. I can’t say I even absorbed it all. However, it planted a seed in me and got me headed in a direction.

That spring I was putting theory into practice. I had purchased the Gazeetter book. I had picked up a cheap pair of rubber hip waders. I was ready to hit the water. I found some pull offs along a stream I had driven past many times without ever thinking about it as a fishing spot. I took some skunkings on my first outings .Then I just happened to hit the white bass run without having any idea what was going on. I caught several fish that day and it boosted in my confidence.

I learned a lot that year through trial and error. I even stumbled on a section in my first year where I could pretty consistently catch smallmouth. These weren't big fish, but it was a place to learn. I made one trip there this year and I still caught 7 or 8 smallies wading this one stretch of river. I would consider this a honey hole and one that has held up over the years.


----------



## 9Left

How could any of those replies lead any one individual to believe that one person in particular was being spoken of?
Color me puzzled...

#55


i was thinkin' the same thing....


----------



## yakfishlmr

I scouted a few spots on little Miami via google maps and most times the area I went to was not a good spot. I learned that I am not a good judge via google. I often misjudged the surrounding terrain and I was walking to the spots. 

It is always worth it to explore new spots, but I didn't do well fishing the new spots this year. 

I did find several spots on the licking river near morehead, Ky that produced. It was easier there because I was putting a boat in and able to hit multiple spots and I was looking for stick ups off of points in the river. That is easier to see than trying to determine depth for me.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER

. 
I did find several spots on the licking river near morehead, Ky that produced. It was easier there because I was putting a boat in and able to hit multiple spots and I was looking for stick ups off of points in the river. That is easier to see than trying to determine depth for me.[/QUOTE]

Congrats on finding a productive spot on the Licking. I have fished the Licking above Cave Run, below Cave Run and Cave Run Lake itself in my kayak. I never do very well there. I really want to find something that works there because I enjoy camping there.


----------



## yakfishlmr

YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> .
> I did find several spots on the licking river near morehead, Ky that produced. It was easier there because I was putting a boat in and able to hit multiple spots and I was looking for stick ups off of points in the river. That is easier to see than trying to determine depth for me.


Congrats on finding a productive spot on the Licking. I have fished the Licking above Cave Run, below Cave Run and Cave Run Lake itself in my kayak. I never do very well there. I really want to find something that works there because I enjoy camping there.[/QUOTE]

This was first time I fished river instead of the lake. Where do you camp down there? On the public spots near poppin rock?


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER

yakfishlmr said:


> Congrats on finding a productive spot on the Licking. I have fished the Licking above Cave Run, below Cave Run and Cave Run Lake itself in my kayak. I never do very well there. I really want to find something that works there because I enjoy camping there.


This was first time I fished river instead of the lake. Where do you camp down there? On the public spots near poppin rock?[/QUOTE] 

I tent camp at Twin Knobs. I tend to like to like the corp of engineer campgrounds like Twin Knobs because they are more wooded than state park campgrounds.


----------



## knuckleric

I've been around this year, but not in my local spots. I could clue you in on some pretty fantastic holes in Alaska and Charleston, but the places I normally go around here have been strange, the fish have moved on me and I haven't had the long hours I had last year to hunt them down again. So I've been one of those bums out for an hour here and there hitting the obvious places. It's been a year of hunting down the fish and making some new paths around the spots that have been my go-to holes. Looks like a boat is in the cards for next spring, beating down a path to decent fish is rewarding but too time consuming. Hopefully there will be a chance to get a little fishy this thanksgiving.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

You'd think with all these ruined fishing spots there'd be no place left to fish?!?!?

Also, this picture is from 1953.





  








Image




__
MassillonBuckeye


__
Nov 5, 2016


__
1







Mass Media: Ruining fishing spots since at least 1953!

Now while I'm not advocating everyone post exactly where you caught whatever it is you catch, going on about these topics ad nauseum about is well, rather nauseating.


----------



## ML1187

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You'd think with all these ruined fishing spots there'd be no place left to fish?!?!?
> 
> Also, this picture is from 1953.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> MassillonBuckeye
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 5, 2016
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass Media: Ruining fishing spots since at least 1953!
> 
> Now while I'm not advocating everyone post exactly where you caught whatever it is you catch, going on about these topics ad nauseum about is well, rather nauseating.


As long as you don't post fishing reports ya got nothing to worry about MB !


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

ML1187 said:


> As long as you don't post fishing reports ya got nothing to worry about MB !


Doing my part! Wouldn't want to ruin anyones fav spot you know! You guys gave me posters paralysis. Afraid of the ramifications of the dreaded overpost!

Also, I feel anything thats ever needed said about finding and catching fish has probably already been said. And better than I could ever say it. You just have to look for it. So me posting all the fish I catch, to me is just lookign for a pat on the back. Which I don't really need. Clearly. lol  I mean, I won't knock you if you do, it's just not my style.


----------



## ML1187

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Doing my part! Wouldn't want to ruin anyones fav spot you know! You guys gave me posters paralysis. Afraid of the ramifications of the dreaded overpost!
> 
> Also, I feel anything thats ever needed said about finding and catching fish has probably already been said. And better than I could ever say it. You just have to look for it. So me posting all the fish I catch, to me is just lookign for a pat on the back. Which I don't really need. Clearly. lol  I mean, I won't knock you if you do, it's just not my style.


Not sure who you mean by "you guys" but as long as I've been on the boards I've never seen one report from you. We've discussed this before and have differing opinions and that's ok. 

I wish you would post some reports cause I know you catch fish and as you said info is always beneficial! But if you don't that's cool too- just don't blame "us" for your paralysis lol


----------



## Flannel_Carp

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Doing my part! Wouldn't want to ruin anyones fav spot you know! You guys gave me posters paralysis. Afraid of the ramifications of the dreaded overpost!
> 
> Also, I feel anything thats ever needed said about finding and catching fish has probably already been said. And better than I could ever say it. You just have to look for it. So me posting all the fish I catch, to me is just lookign for a pat on the back. Which I don't really need. Clearly. lol  I mean, I won't knock you if you do, it's just not my style.


Poster's paralysis must not affect the fingers, cause you don't seem to have any problem writing posts. 

How the hell can a person, go fishing in the morning, come home in the evening and have nothing to say.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Man this thread..... From guys complaining about not getting enough "likes" or complaining it took to long for people to respond.
To long time contributors kicking rocks.
To a peeing contest on posting spots......
You would think its February.

Ben isn't that photo based on a fishing contest?


----------



## 9Left

haha!! yup... its definitely getting cood outside


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> haha!! yup... its definitely getting cood outside


I'm guessing at least 90% of guys have given up Fishing for deer, rabbits ect not to mention the cooler weather. I love this time of year, it just seems so peaceful on the water.
With the low clear conditions we've had a float would be a great way to find a few new Honey holes.
Good luck and keep Fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> I'm guessing at least 90% of guys have given up Fishing for deer, rabbits ect not to mention the cooler weather. I love this time of year, it just seems so peaceful on the water.
> With the low clear conditions we've had a float would be a great way to find a few new Honey holes.
> Good luck and keep Fishing !


Man you ain't lieing! I can't wait for the weekend to kick off in 5 hours! I went ahead an took Monday an Tuesday off as well... Hoping to find em an stay on em!
An possibly find a new honey hole


----------



## garhtr

[QUOTE="Saugeyefisher, post: 2250563, member: 23966"I went ahead an took Monday an Tuesday off as well... Hoping to find em an stay on em!
An possibly find a new honey hole[/QUOTE]
Nice ! ( you deer hunting or fishing Mon- Tues ?)
I'm stuck working Fri but I I'll be Fishing tomorrow, my son and daughter will be at their in-laws for Turkey day and we already had Thanksgiving on Sunday.
Hopefully I'll find a Honey hole tonight or tomorrow.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Roscoe

Flannel_Carp said:


> Poster's paralysis must not affect the fingers, cause you don't seem to have any problem writing posts.
> 
> How the hell can a person, go fishing in the morning, come home in the evening and have nothing to say.


 Cause everybody is not looking for admiration.


Roscoe


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Roscoe said:


> Cause everybody is not looking for admiration.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


That wasn't a question, it was meant as a joke as it is his signature with a word or two changed.

I forgot this was the SouthWest Fishing Admiration Requests forum?


----------



## Roscoe

Flannel_Carp said:


> That wasn't a question, it was meant as a joke as it is his signature with a word or two changed.
> 
> I forgot this was the SouthWest Fishing Admiration Requests forum?


Oh


Roscoe


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

ML1187 said:


> Not sure who you mean by "you guys" but as long as I've been on the boards I've never seen one report from you. We've discussed this before and have differing opinions and that's ok.
> 
> I wish you would post some reports cause I know you catch fish and as you said info is always beneficial! But if you don't that's cool too- just don't blame "us" for your paralysis lol


And I may not have ever posted one. And I don't think that it matters at all. The website isn't called Ohio Fishing Reports. I contribute in the way I want to contribute and would encourage everyone else to do the same. While staying within the terms of service obviously. I never understood all the commotion people made about folks who only post in the Marketplace. As a buyer of outdoorsy stuff of all kinds, if someone who has never posted before wants to give me a good deal on something they don't use, GREAT! Force that guy to make posts he obviously doesn't want to make, and he'll probably just leave. Makes no sense to me.

Be yourself, not what someone else wants or expects you to be.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man this thread..... From guys complaining about not getting enough "likes" or complaining it took to long for people to respond.
> To long time contributors kicking rocks.
> To a peeing contest on posting spots......
> You would think its February.
> 
> Ben isn't that photo based on a fishing contest?


Nah, thats like every trout/walleye run honey hole in history lol. Especially back then. Everyone hunted and fished. Now, we're a select few. Most people don't like going off the beaten path, or at least straying very far from it. Our waterways only have so many access spots. Those spots are naturally going to attract fishermen. Take the Scioto for example. How many spots do you think there are south of Griggs to the confluence where you have a spot that you can legally park and access the water with relative ease? Not many. Now double or triple the amount of people wanting or needing to fish that area. I'm guessing there are a lot fewer people fishing these days than in say 1953.

Hunting data as an example. Number of license holders in Ohio 2003: 429,000. 
That same number in 1958 was 692,000.
So my thing is blame urban sprawl for ruining your fishing spot, not the guy whos trying to go out and catch a fish or two then share his experiences here. Theres probably at least half as many fishermen today than there were in years past, and probably half as many spots you can actually legally fish. I just say we're barking up the wrong tree. Just my opinion, and I could be wrong.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Nah, thats like every trout/walleye run honey hole in history lol. Especially back then. Everyone hunted and fished. Now, we're a select few. Most people don't like going off the beaten path, or at least straying very far from it. Our waterways only have so many access spots. Those spots are naturally going to attract fishermen. Take the Scioto for example. How many spots do you think there are south of Griggs to the confluence where you have a spot that you can legally park and access the water with relative ease? Not many. Now double or triple the amount of people wanting or needing to fish that area. I'm guessing there are a lot fewer people fishing these days than in say 1953.
> 
> Hunting data as an example. Number of license holders in Ohio 2003: 429,000.
> That same number in 1958 was 692,000.
> So my thing is blame urban sprawl for ruining your fishing spot, not the guy whos trying to go out and catch a fish or two then share his experiences here. Theres probably at least half as many fishermen today than there were in years past, and probably half as many spots you can actually legally fish. I just say we're barking up the wrong tree. Just my opinion, and I could be wrong.


Lol and the endless argument continues.... Honestly buddy I was just 100% referring to that particular cartoon(which I love).
At the bottom it says something about a fishing contest.....
You know I cangive two poops what people post anymore. Ya it hurts when a spots posted up I fish often. And the added pressure it brings. I simply just move on,bye then I've usually had my fun anyways. I know when and where Im fishing regardless of reports.
But Im fishing for a fish that are pumped into are lakes like crazy. So I know ill get mine. So I see where guys are coming from either way.
And I agree access has LOTS to do with the pressure.
Lol it is what it is,Im here to read about fishing,other subjects that come up,brag,argue....ruffle massilons beard feathers
Care to join me for stick bait lessons tomorrow night????


----------



## 9Left

mb... ya cant blame fishing spot loss on hunting data information.... youre giving
" apples n oranges" a very literal meaning....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol and the endless argument continues.... Honestly buddy I was just 100% referring to that particular cartoon(which I love).
> At the bottom it says something about a fishing contest.....
> You know I cangive two poops what people post anymore. Ya it hurts when a spots posted up I fish often. And the added pressure it brings. I simply just move on,bye then I've usually had my fun anyways. I know when and where Im fishing regardless of reports.
> But Im fishing for a fish that are pumped into are lakes like crazy. So I know ill get mine. So I see where guys are coming from either way.
> And I agree access has LOTS to do with the pressure.
> Lol it is what it is,Im here to read about fishing,other subjects that come up,brag,argue....ruffle massilons beard feathers
> Care to join me for stick bait lessons tomorrow night????


Thats a good possibility. My plans are still a bit up in there air. I'll let you know tho. Text me the deets.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

9Left said:


> mb... ya cant blame fishing spot loss on hunting data information.... youre giving
> " apples n oranges" a very literal meaning....


My point was fishing and enjoying the outdoors isn't much different. People just don't do it as much as in years past.
Hard to find solid data on fishing licenses or I would have used it.


----------



## HOUSE

I wish I had seen this post earlier, SMB. 

2016 was an eye-opening year. I learned more than ever that no place is off-limits if you want to get to it badly enough. A kayak, mountain bike, machete, climbing harness, and even a good old fashioned knock on the door yielded some of my biggest fish ever this year. 
I learned to trust my instincts more. In the past, I had suspected several good looking spots held big fish, but I hadn't caught any, so I had pushed these locations aside for more productive areas. This year I tackled some of these locations and found that they indeed held some trophy fish, I just needed to learn how to fish them differently. Sometimes it was just a matter of fishing them at a different time of day or from the other side of the river. Other times I discovered that there was a "spot within the spot" that I had been missing such as a submerged boulder or tree stump. Many (many) times I got skunked...but I hammered away at many of the spots until I either caught a fish or was 100% certain that they just didn't exist there. The irony of all of this is that the river changes every year, so any one of these suspected hot spots could become a gold mine, and any of my gold mines could become an ordinary bend in next year's river.

Never quit searching


----------



## EStrong

Reports are fun! I like reading them in front of the class.  Report reading begins at 1:44.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EStrong said:


> Reports are fun! I like reading them in front of the class.  Report reading begins at 1:44.


Young man....give me that knife . ....thank you.....


----------



## SMBHooker

HOUSE said:


> I wish I had seen this post earlier, SMB.
> 
> 2016 was an eye-opening year. I learned more than ever that no place is off-limits if you want to get to it badly enough. A kayak, mountain bike, machete, climbing harness, and even a good old fashioned knock on the door yielded some of my biggest fish ever this year.
> I learned to trust my instincts more. In the past, I had suspected several good looking spots held big fish, but I hadn't caught any, so I had pushed these locations aside for more productive areas. This year I tackled some of these locations and found that they indeed held some trophy fish, I just needed to learn how to fish them differently. Sometimes it was just a matter of fishing them at a different time of day or from the other side of the river. Other times I discovered that there was a "spot within the spot" that I had been missing such as a submerged boulder or tree stump. Many (many) times I got skunked...but I hammered away at many of the spots until I either caught a fish or was 100% certain that they just didn't exist there. The irony of all of this is that the river changes every year, so any one of these suspected hot spots could become a gold mine, and any of my gold mines could become an ordinary bend in next year's river.
> 
> Never quit searching


Hands down the BEST picture I've seen on or outside of OGF ever!!!!!

Captures everything that is fishing. I think i can hear your warrior cry from here. Absolutely love it....thx for chiming in House.

I agree about the river changing honey holes. I've seen holes that have produced trophies for years reshape to where they barely hold minnows let alone trophies any longer....and I'm talking about honey holes where in 4 plus yrs I'd never even seen another fisherman. It is amazing how dynamic it can be year to year. So sometimes I've been forced to find new holes but other times the adventure of new water was the cause. I've struck out many times but the work always pays off. This has prob been one of the best big smallmouth producing yrs I've had in a long time and one of the years I've tried more new water than ever.....I do believe there is a connection.


----------



## Hammerhead54

I downloaded a contour map of one of our local lakes and found a point that was very near the original river channel. Upon close inspection, i found what appeared to be a nice breakline near the tip of the bar. Caught a couple decent largemouth near the dropoff and a nice saugeye on the top of the bar. It was definitely worth the effort and I'm sure to be exploring the area more thoroughly in the future.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You'd think with all these ruined fishing spots there'd be no place left to fish?!?!?
> 
> Also, this picture is from 1953.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> MassillonBuckeye
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 5, 2016
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass Media: Ruining fishing spots since at least 1953!





Saugeyefisher said:


> Ben isn't that photo based on a fishing contest?


The line in bold refers to the cover story. All of the contests seemed to have been saltwater stuff. I plan to post more of that magazine because I think its really cool! Heres another pic of the cover story for now. Notice yet another reference to "combat fishing". That's nothing new.




  








IMG_4567




__
MassillonBuckeye


__
Nov 25, 2016




Cover story. 1953 field and stream


----------



## fallen513

solos said:


> Why don't you ask #theopertor.
> He already divulges too much to you and your ilk.
> 
> #thewarlord ? Seriously? What are you 14?
> 
> Contribute or step off...



You sound really angry. And jaded. You've seen it all. It all sucks huh? 

Maybe in your world. Not mine. 

While you grumpy ass complainers are on here bitching about the "decline" of OGF and trying to start some argument with somebody you don't even know, we're out here fishing. 

Today. 









































What's up?


----------



## fallen513

That's from my walleye honey hole. Who knew?!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fallen513 said:


> You sound really angry. And jaded. You've seen it all. It all sucks huh?
> 
> Maybe in your world. Not mine.
> 
> While you grumpy ass complainers are on here bitching about the "decline" of OGF and trying to start some argument with somebody you don't even know, we're out here fishing.
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up?


Beautiful cheeks ! !


----------



## fallen513

Thanks Tom. I spent years fishing walleye in Erie and we never ate the cheeks. They are amazing. We had numerous honey holes up there, ranging from reefs to large, weeded flats. 

As far as finding new honey holes, we've found a few this year. It's always a pleasant surprise when you lay down your first cast in a new run and get the take. Confirmation!


----------



## Crawdude

fallen513 said:


> You sound really angry. And jaded. You've seen it all. It all sucks huh?
> 
> Maybe in your world. Not mine.
> 
> While you grumpy ass complainers are on here bitching about the "decline" of OGF and trying to start some argument with somebody you don't even know, we're out here fishing.
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up?


Before I left this morning, after swimming the 50 freestyle through some rapids, I recall saying that the fish gods were going to give you a big fish– on my behalf. That is the fish. And you f-ing ate it.


----------



## fallen513

I so ate it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fallen513 said:


> You sound really angry. And jaded. You've seen it all. It all sucks huh?
> 
> Maybe in your world. Not mine.
> 
> While you grumpy ass complainers are on here bitching about the "decline" of OGF and trying to start some argument with somebody you don't even know, we're out here fishing.
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up?


Says the guy taking the time to get on ogf.....
Classic ogf come back.....


----------



## fallen513

Are you mad too? Did you see me and "my ilk" at one of your secret honey holes this year too?

I spend plenty of time on OGF. See post count. I wasn't knocking spending time on OGF. 

I just think it's funny Blake is mad because he thinks his honey hole is a secret. 

Don't be like Blake.


----------



## fallen513

If he doesn't watch it, the River Militia will release its secret weapon on all of his favorite Whitewater honey holes. The latest in combat fishing technology, this beast can decimate an entire population of fish, rendering the honey hole...honeyless. Behold, the River Keeeety.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fallen513 said:


> If he doesn't watch it, the River Militia will release its secret weapon on all of his favorite Whitewater honey holes. The latest in combat fishing technology, this beast can decimate an entire population of fish, rendering the honey hole...honeyless. Behold, the River Keeeety.
> 
> View attachment 224303


Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## fallen513

Feel the fear, Tom.


----------



## yakfishlmr

Nice walleye. Good pic.


----------



## yakfishlmr

Tried a new river yesterday. I have researching the river for probably a year and finally made it there. Hiked about a mile and a half to the section I have been looking at. A section that has a long run into a right angle and quickly tapers into a narrow rapids and then another turn and then narrow deep run along a steep bank. The two runs produced a total of 15 rainbows. One of my most successful trips to a new river.


----------



## SMBHooker

yakfishlmr said:


> Tried a new river yesterday. I have researching the river for probably a year and finally made it there. Hiked about a mile and a half to the section I have been looking at. A section that has a long run into a right angle and quickly tapers into a narrow rapids and then another turn and then narrow deep run along a steep bank. The two runs produced a total of 15 rainbows. One of my most successful trips to a new river.


15.....wow very nice. What size any pics and what technique? Very impressive, love when it pays off like that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fallen513 said:


> Are you mad too? Did you see me and "my ilk" at one of your secret honey holes this year too?
> 
> I spend plenty of time on OGF. See post count. I wasn't knocking spending time on OGF.
> 
> I just think it's funny Blake is mad because he thinks his honey hole is a secret.
> 
> Don't be like Blake.


No man not mad at all. If I seen you at one of my "holes"(I don't have any secret holes),id simply head off to another. Happens all the time, no worries. Its fishing? Right?


----------



## fallen513

Right. 

I'd say hi and give you a beer. 

Happy holidays!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Back at ya,may your Xmas be filled with trophy fish....


----------



## solos

fallen513 said:


> Are you mad too? Did you see me and "my ilk" at one of your secret honey holes this year too?
> 
> I spend plenty of time on OGF. See post count. I wasn't knocking spending time on OGF.
> 
> I just think it's funny Blake is mad because he thinks his honey hole is a secret.
> 
> Don't be like Blake.



Sooooo... Then you're 13?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hmmmmmm I must of jumped into something that's been brewing for a while....
Oh well...... Off to find a honey hole!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

solos said:


> Sooooo... Then you're 13?


An keeping it real,responses like this,make the responder look 13.....
Just go fish man


----------



## fallen513

He can't, we're in his spot.


----------



## fallen513

We fished again today, this time at an old honey hole, the warm water discharge in Aberdeen. I've had 50+ fish days there in years past. Today wasn't one of those days. We each caught a single healthy largemouth before moving to another, newer honey hole that I fished for the first time earlier this year. Meldahl dam at the hydro. Unfortunately what has worked in the past didn't work today, as the "generation" was next to nothing due to a low river I presume. I did see plenty of fish caught though. House & bigguy513 were there and Rob was absolutely delighted when I yelled his name from a hundred yards up the hill. He said he didn't want to be my friend any more because I didn't have beer with me, I told him we would argue about it later on the internet. Believe it or not, I found ANOTHER feral cat that lives in the rocks there and watched it steal a fair sized hybrid from a guy right as he unhooked it. Someone must have dropped it off as a kitten because it looked well accustomed to snatching a fish, then running down into a hole the rocks to eat it. If I can catch it, I'm going to drop it off at Blake's spot too.


----------



## fallen513

Don't be a lame. Put up some content.


----------



## yakfishlmr

SMBHooker said:


> 15.....wow very nice. What size any pics and what technique? Very impressive, love when it pays off like that.


I love when it pays off too, doesn't always happen that way. 

Biggest was probably 15-17 inches. All were caught on a dropper nymph, a size 20 zebra midge and a red copper John size 12 caught most of them.


----------



## SMBHooker

yakfishlmr said:


> I love when it pays off too, doesn't always happen that way.
> 
> Biggest was probably 15-17 inches. All were caught on a dropper nymph, a size 20 zebra midge and a red copper John size 12 caught most of them.
> 
> View attachment 224413
> 
> View attachment 224414
> 
> View attachment 224415
> 
> View attachment 224416


Very nice, good size to them fish. Love the pics too...top notch.


----------



## Honeyhole hunters_youtube

The best way to find honey holes has to talk to people at bait shops. I used to live in Florida and I knew a guy that would catch these super crazy fish and I added him on Facebook and I looked through all of his pictures and figure it out where one of the fish he caught was just buy a fence post that was in the background.. I got on Google Earth and figure it out where that canal connects to and found literally the most insane fishing lake I've ever been to in my entire life probably caught a thousand peacock bass in the three years that I lived there. In Ohio I've done a lot of honey hole hunting and I haven't found any real good ones in the Cleveland area but I know from talking to people that out east in the mentor area there's a lot of good fisheries and I'm hoping to check them out soon I think Google Earth is the best resource for that.. anything that's on fish brain is going to be fished out. 

When I was like 10 years old I used to go hang out in the woods all the time with my friends and we bring her fishing rods and look for honey holes I found one in Brecksville...
It's a big pool that produces Creek chubs up to 10 in long no BS


----------



## fallen513

Been hittin' the honey holes a lot lately. River's been up so not much to talk about. 

Definitely spent the last few years teaching every single person who asked where to fish and what to use. 

Share the love.


----------



## pauldmt

Fished a lot of new water this year. 90% of places don't pan out. Trying to hit everything within about 1.5 hours of home.


----------

